

Amazon is Adding Capacity of a Circa-2000 Amazon.com Every Day - timf
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2011/06/09/adding-a-circa-2000-amazon-com-every-day-data-centers-with-no-air-conditioning-more-from-amazon-web-services-james-hamilton/

======
timf
Amazon was a $2.7 billion company at that time.

